# The next 4 axle shortie, shorter than 20 foot



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Ok an Aristo 20 foot car measures about 9 3/4 inches. This boxcar measures 8 1/2 inches which makes it measure out just under 17 1/2 feet . I used one of the LGB US style shortie boxcars, but with the original frame removed and a shortened LGB 40 foot boxcar frame and a pair of USA bettendorf trucks installed. Here are some pictures.*



















*I had to add a home crafted brake stand and platform and I also shortened the truck tongue and Kadee coupler to **draw the car closer in coupling. It still needs decaling, but I think it has turned out intresting !!!* 









*Here is a size match up with an Aristo bobber caboose.*
*I have a second car waiting now in the wings to be worked on.*
*Later I will post a pic. of the finished car.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I like it. I am coming to the realization, after twenty years in the hobby, that the shorter, the better.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Quick post. *
*The 18 ft boxcar has been decaled !!!*
*My flavor of course.* 
*Rocky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 

Thay looks great Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Thanks for the nice comment. *
*I've got the next lil' car in production right now. THis one's a bit longer, about 23 feet. *
*Will post as it gets close to being done.*

*Rocky*


----------

